# Aktuelle Dorschfänge 2004



## Stxxxxxxxxx (1. Oktober 2004)

Tach schön,

komme gerade vom Fliegenwedeln aus DD und bin ein wenig gefrustet -
ging nicht viel - AndreasG. und Digerko hatten jeder einen kleinen Gadus morhua, der Dorschdiggler und ich  nixxx.

Nun dachte ich mir, die Idee von Jelle (schönen Gruß nach FL) ist gar nicht so schlecht und ich mache mal einen "Dorsch - Thread" auf.

Bedarf scheint es ja zu geben und ich mache nun den Anfang :

Dazendorf

Wind :    4 WS aus NO
Luft:      13°C
Wasser:  12°C
leicht angetrübt, Strömung von rechts
Angelzeit von 19.00h - 21.30h
Köder : Fliege schwarz
Fang : 0

Sollten noch Daten fehlen bitte Bescheid geben.

Grüße Stephan


----------



## theactor (2. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Aktuelle Dorschfänge 2004*

HI,

Feine Idee, Stephan! 
Bei uns (Link ), also Locke und mir - war es ähnlich wie bei Euch! 
Zwar kamen überraschend Mefos raus (siehe Link) aber Dorsch: fast nicht.

Wir waren in Weissenhaus; gefischt haben wir von 14.30 - 21.00.
Der Wind kam schräg auflandig von "links", Wasser war klar.
Über Tag und in der frühen Dämmerung kam zwar jeweils eine (gefärbte) Mefo ( :l ) aber später nur noch ein (Medium-Nemo)Dorsch, der sich Lockes Köder nahm.
 |wavey:


----------



## Bonifaz (2. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Aktuelle Dorschfänge 2004*

Datum 30.9.

Wind: 1 NO
Luft: 15°
Wasser: 14°
Bewölkung: heiter
Strömung: von SW nach NO (also entgegen dem Wind)
Angelzeit: 16.30-19.15 Uhr
Köder: Snap Schwarz/rot 30g und grüner Sandaalbeifänger
Fische: 12 Dorsche( 2 über 60cm, 1 knapp 50iger, sonst unter 40)
Angelart: Vom Kanu
Angel ort: Dahmeshöved


----------



## Loecki (3. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Aktuelle Dorschfänge 2004*

Datum 02.10.

Wind: SW-W 1-4
Luft: 15°
Wasser: 13°
Bewölkung: heiter
Angelzeit: 16.00-19.30 Uhr
Köder: roter twister auf neongelben 28g-Kopf, Gladsax in div. Farben
Fische: ich 1 Dorsch ca. 50cm; Kumpel 4 Nemos unter 40cm
Angelart: BB
Angelort: Hökholz (nähe Damp)
Sonstiges: gegen 18.00 tummelten sich 2 Schweinswale ca. 50m neben uns.
               War das erste Mal das ich welche in der Eckernförder Bucht   
               gesehen habe. 4 Meerforellenangler blieben Schneider an diesem  
               Tag. Allerdings war das Wasser auch sehr,sehr trübe bis ca 150m 
               vom Ufer


----------



## Bondex (3. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Aktuelle Dorschfänge 2004*

Datum: 29.09.2004
-Angelmethode :Spinfischen vom BB mit Garnelenbeifänger
-Köder: Snaps 30 Gr Silber
-Wassertrübung: klar
-Entfernung zum Ufer: bis 250m
-Wassertiefe : 1-8m
-Wind: NO
-Strömung: wenig
-Himmel: Sonne
-Uhrzeit: 16.30 Uhr
-Beißzeit: vereinzelt aber schöne Fische
-Wasserstand: hoch
-Wassertemperatur: 13°
-Wo: Marienleuchte/Staberhuk
-Untergrund: Sand
-Wer: Brasseölfre+Bondex
Fisch: 1 Mefo (Blinker) 54, Dorsch 56 (Beifängerfliege orange),52 Blinker Silber ,40 Wobbler rotschwarz,30 cm Hornfisch 35 cm Garnelenfliege

Anmerkung: Ein kräftiger Biß auf meine grüne Garnelenfliege nur Kurzer Kontakt und mein 30er Springer war wech.  Deutlich Fischkontakt und definitiv kein Hänger. Welcher Fisch schaft das? Blinker war noch dranne
 |kopfkrat


----------



## Bondex (3. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Aktuelle Dorschfänge 2004*

ach ja einige Brandungsangler hatten vereinzelt winzige Dörschlein von 10-20 cm auf Wattwurm


----------



## Stxxxxxxxxx (3. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Aktuelle Dorschfänge 2004*

Nabend,
hier die Infos von heute:

Angelort:    Dahme / Steilküste
Angelzeit:   von 15.00h - 20.00 h
Köder:       Fliege(Wolly Bugger schwarz)
Fische:      2 Dorsche um die 35 - 40 cm aus der Hand gerutscht
Wind:        2-3  SW
Luft:         15°
Wasser:     12°/ klar
Wetter: 1021 Luftdr. sonnig mit vereinzelten Wolkenfeldern
Strömung: von S nach N


Grüße Stephan


----------



## Jan77 (4. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Aktuelle Dorschfänge 2004*

Sonntag 03.10.2004

Ort: Marienleuchte
Angelzeit: 16.00h - 18.4h
Köder: Sölvkroken Gamba 16gr
Wind: 3-4 SW
Wasser: 13° Klar
Fische: Deutlich mehrere Fischkontakte, konnte aber nur einen Dorsch von 57cm und ca. 4 Pfund landen. Okay nur ist untertrieben, war schliesslich mein grösster vom Ufer aus!!


----------



## fishing-willi (4. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Aktuelle Dorschfänge 2004*

Sonntag 03.10.04

wer: ich und der gerwinator
wie. watangeln
angelzeit: 17.00 bis 22.00
Ort: dazendorf, linker parkplatz
Köder: spöcket, rot/schwarz
wind: sw 3 bis 4
Wasser: Klar
Fische: gerwinator einen lüddn dorsch so 30cm, ich hatte 6 in der klasse! leider war keiner zum mitnehmen dabei! aber beim nägsten mal sind den die eltern dran!


Sonstiges: als es dunkel war, konnte man beobachten, wie im wasser andauernd kleine Punkte aufblitzten für ne sekunde lang! Das ganze wasser hat sozusagen geleuchtet!der gerwinator hat zuerst gemeint, dass sich nur die sterne im wasser spiegeln, doch als wir genauer hingeschaut haben, konnte man kleine schwebende teilchen sehen! nun meine Frage, was war das, was wir gesehen haben???es war auf jeden fall faszinierend!


----------



## AndreasG (4. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Aktuelle Dorschfänge 2004*

@fishing-willi

Was ihr da gesehen habt war das so genannte "Meeresleuchten".
Es wird von dem Dinoflagellaten Noctiluca miliaris, einer großen, einzelligen Alge, hervorgerufen und ist besonders bei Neumond gut zu beobachten. Das Leuchten entsteht durch die chemische Reaktion der beiden Enzyme Luziferin und Luziferase. Wird der Organismus zum Beispiel durch Wellen oder einen Schwimmer äußerlich gereizt, reagieren diese beiden Enzyme mit Sauerstoff und rufen ein blaugrünes Licht hervor. Auch andere Meeresorganismen können dieses Leuchten hervorrufen. Die biologische Funktion ist jedoch oft nicht bekannt. Bei einigen dient es dem Beutefang, der Partnersuche oder dem Abschrecken von Feinden.

Wir haben es im letzten Jahr beim Belly boaten recht häufig erlebt, sieht genial aus wenn die Flossen ganze Flächen zum leuchten bringen.

Gruß
Andreas


----------



## Bondex (4. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Aktuelle Dorschfänge 2004*

Garnelen?


----------



## Maddin (4. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Aktuelle Dorschfänge 2004*

Ich tippe mal: 
Andreas = #6 
Bondex = 6, setzen!


----------



## Truttafriend (5. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Aktuelle Dorschfänge 2004*

siehe auch klick mich 


Meeresleuchten ist supi cool. Habe schon Angler gesehen die fluchtartig das Wasser verlassen haben   Ich freue mich jedesmal darüber und kann gar nicht aufhören die Schmatzer zu reizen. Geil ist auch, wenn der Blinker/Wobbler wie Leuchtspurmunition durchs Wasser zieht.


----------



## marioschreiber (5. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Aktuelle Dorschfänge 2004*

Ich hatte dabei schon eine Attake auf meine "Leuchtspurmunition"!
Das sieht erstmal cool aus !!!!

Habt ihr schon Einfluss aufs Beissverhalten durch das Wasserleuchten festgestellt ?


----------



## Truttafriend (5. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Aktuelle Dorschfänge 2004*

Vorletztes WE mit der Fliege auf Dorsch gefischt. Trotz ablandigem Wind starkes Hochwasser. Ab 21Uhr sehr starkes (und faszinierendes) Meeresleuchten gehabt. Die Dorsche hats nicht gestört. Fast jeder Wurf war ein Treffer.
Habe aber auch schon "Leuchttage" gehabt wo nix ging. Ob das da mit dem Leuchten zusammenhing konnte ich noch nicht rausfinden.


----------



## fishing-willi (5. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Aktuelle Dorschfänge 2004*

danke für die schnelle antwort!
war auf jeden fall faszinierend! hab erstma 10 minuten aufgehört zu angeln und hab mir das erstma genauer angeschaut!


----------



## theactor (23. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Aktuelle Dorschfänge 2004*

Hi,

gestern hat es sich endlich mal wieder ergeben, die Küste zu befischen.
Unterwegs waren Michi, Locke und ich. Tatort: Dahme.
Extrem niedriger Wasserstand, mäßiger, schräg auflandiger Wind.
Kaum im Wasser, hatte Michi seinen ersten Dorsch am Haken. Und die Dämmerung war noch in 60minütiger Ferne! Was dann, vor allem zwischen 18-19h, abging war unglaublich! Zwischenzeitlich war fast jeder Wurf ein Fisch. Besonders "heiss" waren die Bartler zunächst auf rot-schwarz, später ging kupfer-schwarz ganz hervorragend!
Resümee: in knapp 3 Stunden haben wir zu Dritt 47 (!) Dorsche gefangen; leider waren nur 4 davon mitnehmbar (zw. 45-52cm).
Dazu recht mildes Wetter (sunshinetor und so  ) und nette Jungz = ein perfekter Angeltag!
(Diesmal leider bilderlos weil die Kameras überall nur nicht am Mann waren und in Dahme steht man ja nicht wirklich in Ufernähe  #t )

#h


----------



## chris13 (23. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Aktuelle Dorschfänge 2004*

waren gestern von laboe aus draußen und es war sch**** die dorsche wollen einfach nich im moment Egbert(Blauort) meinte es liegt an den berufsfischern.


----------



## Locke (24. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Aktuelle Dorschfänge 2004*

Moin Moin,

in Dahme waren auch vermehrt Netze zu beobachten, allerdings scheinen die Dorsche an denen vorbeigeschwommen zu sein! 

Gruss Locke


----------



## Fischbox (5. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Aktuelle Dorschfänge 2004*

Dieser Thread stirbt ja fast  #d , das darf nicht sein. 

Ich war am Donnerstag und Freitag anner Küste. War am Donnerstag um 6.45 Uhr in Staberdorf an der Marinestation und bin dann fischender Weise zu bester Angelzeit bis zum Leuchtturm Staberhuk hochmarschiert. Resultat: Kein einziger Zupfer, aber eine geflutete Digicam. Das ging ja gut los, aber es waren auch zumindest bis Klausdorf Netze im Wasser. Ich hab mich dann entschlossen nach Dahme zu fahren um dort mein Belly zu wässern. In Dahme hab ich dann 15 Ostseeleoparden überlisten können, von denen ich 6 mitgenommen habe (44-63 cm). Abends hab ich mich dann noch mit der Spinnrute in die kaum vorhandene Brandung gestellt, wo ich außer einem richtig gutem Aussteiger und einem Sturz ins Ostseewasser nix nenneswertes erlebt habe.
Am nächsten Tag habe ich dann in gut 3 Stunden vom Belly nochmal 18 Dorsche, meist Nemos, verhaften können. Diesmal waren noch weniger "Große" dabei. Nur 4 hatten mit 44- 50 cm Länge ein einigermaßen vernünftiges Maß. Hab mit Twister und Beifängerfliege gefischt und die besseren Dorsche gingen ausnahmslos auf den roten Twister.

Fazit des Kurztrips: Trotzdem das ich ziemliche Sch....e an den Flossen hatte, konnte ich meine Wintervorräte noch ein wenig aufstocken. Das Ganze ist aber bestimmt noch ausbaufähig...
Bin, wenn das Wetter mitspielt am nächsten WE mit Kumpel Ralph auf Fehmarn. Mal sehen ob dann vom Boot aus mehr geht.


----------



## Dorschdiggler (5. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Aktuelle Dorschfänge 2004*

...Schöner "Mist" Thomas, aber trotzdem Danke, dass Du das hier nochmal hochgeholt hast. Ich war am Samstag zusammen mit Mefo vom Belly aus auf Dorsch los. Insgesamt hatten wir von 7:30 - 11:00 Uhr 9 Dorsche, von denen 5 eine Recht vernünftige Grösse hatten. Gefangen haben wir auf Blinker, bzw. Einen (ich habe mich tatsächlich hinreissen lassen) auf roten Twister mit 15 Gr. Bleikopf. Die Dorsche haben allesamt auf sehr langsam geführte Köder gebissen, wobei ich zweimal sogear den Blinker einfach nur auf Grund liegen lassen habe, um mir eine ins Gesicht zu stecken. Beim loskurbeln hingen sie dann schon  |kopfkrat 
Mal schauen, wann es wieder losgeht.


----------



## Ace (5. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Aktuelle Dorschfänge 2004*

Heute morgen in der Kieler Förde von 6:30-7:00 Uhr Biss auf Biss gehabt. Ausnahmslos Nemos die meine Fliege inhalierten wie nix gutes. Danach war der Spuk vorbei...hab auch nicht lange gefischt.


----------



## Fränkie S. (6. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Aktuelle Dorschfänge 2004*

Hi Folks,

ich war gestern Nachmittag an der Küste, um meine Neuerwerbung (Quantum WC Sea Spin + Ryobi "Zauber" 4000) einzuweihen.

Gegen 14:45 Uhr stand ich Nähe Dahmeshoeved im Wasser und war begeistert, wie fein sich mein Gladsax mit der neuen Rute werfen ließ. Nachdem in der ersten halben Stunde nix passierte, habe ich einen Falkfisch Küstenblinker probiert und hatte das erste Mal das Gefühl, die im Quantum-Katalog versprochenen 100 Meter Wurfweite zu erreichen. Der erste Wurf zischte los wie Schmidt's Katze und nach wenigen Kurbelumdrehungen knallte ein Biss bis in das Handteil der Rute.

Nach wunderbarem Drill konnte ich einen 62er keschern, der so dick und rund war, als hätte er grad 'ne Apfelsine vom Weihnachtsteller gemopst. Rute und Rolle arbeiteten perfekt und 4 weitere Fische gaben mir die Gewissheit, meine Euronen in das richtige Gerät investiert zu haben.

Das 62er Dickerchen hatte übrigens einen derart prall gefüllten Magen (Krebse, Krabben und ein ca. 12 cm langer Fisch, der aussah wie ein Seeteufel), dass der Köder (Fisch) unmöglich noch hineingepasst hätte. Der Bursche muss sich in einem Fressrausch befunden haben!

Abschliessend eine Frage an die Ostsee-Freaks: Ist es denkbar, dass tatsächlich Seeteufel in der Ostsee rumspaddeln und gefrässigen Dorschen als willkommene Abwechslung auf dem Speiseplan dienen?

Greetz,

Fränkie


----------



## theactor (6. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Aktuelle Dorschfänge 2004*

Sauber, Fränkie!

Hoffe, ich kann auch nochmal zuschlagen, die Tage!

62...mannmannmann..irre! 

#h


----------



## Queequeg (6. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Aktuelle Dorschfänge 2004*

Hallo Freaks,



am Samstag waren mein Kumpel und ich an Fehmarns Ostküste mit dem Belly auf Dorsche los und erlebten ein Fischen der Extraklasse. Wir fingen zusammen 19 Dorsche die bis auf einen Nemo zwischen 55cm und 70cm Länge lagen. 18 Fische nahmen tiefgeführte Snabs-Blinker in 25gr. Spaßeshalber habe ich mir mal einen Gummifisch (Kopyto) wie man ihn zum Zanderfischen verwendet, mal rangehängt. Damit konnte ich einen schöner 70er verhaften, dieser hatte den Gufi soweit eingeatmet das ich den Köder nicht heraus bekam, der Einzelhaken saß im Schlund. Witzigerweise saßen die Drillinge bei den anderen Fischen alle vorne an. Die Dorsche bissen gar nicht so furchtbar weit vom Ufer weg, wir dümpelten so in einer Entfernung von ca. 250m zur Küste. In den Mägen fanden sich ausschließlich Krebse. Am So. bin ich dann mit einem anderen Kumpel noch mal zum Nachfassen los. In 2,5 Stunden fingen wir 11 Dorsche und 1 kl. Trutte. Die Dorsche waren von ihrer Größe im Durchschnitt kleiner, aber immer noch gut zum Mitnehmen. 


@Fränkie
von Seeteufeln in der Ostsee habe ich noch nie etwas gehört, ich denke mal die Junks brauchen tiefes und auch salzigeres Wasser. Allerdings taucht hier als Überraschungsei ab und zu mal ein  Seelachs auf.

Gruß und Petri Queequeg#h


----------



## Dxlfxn (6. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Aktuelle Dorschfänge 2004*

Hallo Fränkie,

Petri Heil zu deinem schönen Fang. Ich glaube, es handelt sich bei deinem inhaliertem
Beifang um einen der unter genannten Kollegen? Oder?
http://www.fishermix.de/salzwasser/seeskorpion.html

Von denen hatte ich sogar schon mal einen beim schleppen!


----------



## Fränkie S. (6. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Aktuelle Dorschfänge 2004*

Jou, es könnte auch der Seeskorpion gewesen sein!

Der Bursche war schon ein wenig matschig, so dass ich mir genauere Untersuchungen erpart habe.   

Auffällig war der Körperbau und der eigenartige Kopf.

Greetz,

Fränkie


----------



## gofishing (6. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Aktuelle Dorschfänge 2004*

@Queequeg

Meine Frau hatte mir schon von Euren Fängen erzählt.

Ich war aber mit dem SB draußen.
Da ich die Watangler und BBler nicht nerven wollte, 500 m von Strand angefangen. 2 Stunden 2 Dorsch.

Es scheint i.M. nur in Strandnähe Fisch zu sein.

Gruß

Ralph


----------



## Queequeg (6. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Aktuelle Dorschfänge 2004*

@Ralph
Mensch mir raucht der Schädel, wer bist du? |kopfkrat |kopfkrat |kopfkrat 
Aber das was du schreibst habe ich auch schön des Öfteren gehabt, gerade östl. vor Fehmarn schleppten wir schon 0,5 - 1,0 km vom Ufer entfernt ohne müden Zupfer, wo Freunde dann vom Belly zeitgleich pressten bis der Arzt kam. Ein Teil der Dorsche befindet sich wohl zurzeit im Flachwasser und ein weiterer Teil bewegt sich, laut Feedback der Trollingboote, im Mittelwasserbereich bei um und bei 15m Wassertiefe.

Gruß und Petri Queequeg


----------



## 3Styler (12. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Aktuelle Dorschfänge 2004*

Datum: 9. / 10. / 11.12.04
Wo: Eckernförder Bucht
Wer: Ich
Angelmethode : Spinnfischen
Köder : Spöket-Wobbler 
Windrichtung : west/ südwest, meist nahezu windstill
Wasser : klar
Grund: im Flachen sandig, ab der Kante Leopardengrund
Himmel / Wetter : überwiegend diesig
Uhrzeit : jeweils etwa von 14:30-17:00 Uhr
Lufttemperatur : 2-8 °C
Fisch: insgesamt 7 kleine Dorsche (alle nicht größer als 30 cm)

Mich würde interessieren, ob im innern in der Eckernförder Bucht überhaupt lohnenswerte chancen bestehen, auch mal einen Anständigen Dorsch beim Watfischen zu ergattern ...

Für Antworten / Erfahrungen Eurerseits wär ich dankbar!
mfg, Matthias


----------



## Fischbox (15. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Aktuelle Dorschfänge 2004*

Dorsche bis es weh tut...

Guckst du hier


----------



## Skorpion (15. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Aktuelle Dorschfänge 2004*

Heute war ich das letzte mal in diesem Jahr zum angeln an `ner Küste.
Hab noch gehofft einen Silbertorpedo zu erwischen, denn die Bedingungen waren eigentlich nicht schlecht, aber es hat ( wie so oft      ) nicht geklappt  

Dafür könnten wir 7 Dorsche zwischen 40 -50 cm verhaften. Geangelt haben wir zwischen 12 und 17.30  in Süssau. Das Wasser war ganz schön weit unten. Die bisse kamen am Tag. Während der Dämmerung kamen dann viele kleine Nemos. Fast jeder Wurf ein Treffer. Aber die waren halt noch nicht zum mitnehmen und so haben wir dann aufgehört.  Was mich gewundert hat ist, dass die Fische trotz einem langem Netz das direkt vor unserer Nase gespannt war trotzdem in die Ufernähe gekommen sind. #c


----------



## Truttafriend (15. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Aktuelle Dorschfänge 2004*

das brauch dich nicht wundern. So ein Netz steht vom Boden nur ca. 1m hoch. 
Das juckt die Dorsche herzlich wenig. Übers Netz schwimmen ist ihr täglich Brot. Klar schwimmen auch welche entlang und landen im Reusennetz, viele finden aber den "richtigen" Weg.


----------



## Skorpion (15. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Aktuelle Dorschfänge 2004*

Hej das hört sich ja interessant an. |kopfkrat  Ich dachte der Fisch wird verscheucht, wenn Netze im Wasser stehen. Hab schon manchmal den Platz gewechselt, weil überall Netze gespannt waren. 
Wie sieht`s da mit der Mefo aus? Lässt sie das auch "kalt" oder gibt`s bei den doch so was wie Scheu-Effekt, denn Mefo ist ja schließlich nicht so dumm sag ich mal  |supergri wie der Dorsch


----------



## Dorschdiggler (15. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Aktuelle Dorschfänge 2004*

...nach meinen Beobachtungen bleiben eine ganze Menge Mefos in den Netzen "kleben". Hauptursache dafür denke ich, ist die Netzhöhe, da die Mefo sich nicht ganz so nah am Grund aufhält wie der Dorsch.... kann aber auch sein, das der Fischer an dem Tag nur extrem viel Glück hatte...  #c


----------



## saeboe (15. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Aktuelle Dorschfänge 2004*

Tach auch zusammen!!!
Soviel zu der Dorschsaison 2004:
Dies ist mit Abstand die schlechteste Saison die ich an der Küste erlebt habe.
Wenn ich überlege was wir letztes Jahr in WH abgerämt haben.
"Man sollte dazu sagen das ich überwiegend Strandläufer bin"

Der einzige Tag in diesem Jahr war der 30.11 der schöne Dorsche hergab.

Beißzeit war immer die Mittagszeit. Wenn es dunkel wurde kamen nur noch 

Nemo`S.


----------



## Dorschdiggler (15. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Aktuelle Dorschfänge 2004*

Mensch Kai.....
das ist mein "Opferstein"  |supergri 
aber Recht hast Du schopn irgendwo.....so richtig toll läuft es dies Jahr nicht. Weder von der Küste, noch vom Belly (Ausnahmetage sind natürlich dabei).
Trotzdem...im letzten Jahr um diese Zeit sah das Ganze viel, viel besser aus


----------



## MichaelB (16. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Aktuelle Dorschfänge 2004*

Moin,

mal ganz davon abgesehen, daß ich diese Herbst-Saison total "verpennt" habe: ist es nicht immer so, daß es "letztes Jahr deutlich besser lief"? |kopfkrat 

Gruß
Michael


----------



## Dorschdiggler (16. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Aktuelle Dorschfänge 2004*



			
				MichaelB schrieb:
			
		

> ist es nicht immer so, daß es "letztes Jahr deutlich besser lief"?


  |supergri 
Nö...... zum Glück ist das nicht immer so....wäre ja auch fatal, denn dann würde ja irgendwann gar nix mehr gehen   
Das letzte Jahr war definitiv - zumindest bei mir - wesentlich besser. Vielleicht liegt es aber auch daran, dass ich sehr viel mit dr Fliege los war und die Vergleichsmöglichkeiten dadurch natürlich etwas in Schieflage geraten sind  #c 
Vom Belly habe ich jedenfalls in diesem Jahr recht magere Fänge gehabt......


----------



## Medo (16. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Aktuelle Dorschfänge 2004*



			
				Dorschdiggler schrieb:
			
		

> |supergri
> Nö...... zum Glück ist das nicht immer so....wäre ja auch fatal, denn dann würde ja irgendwann gar nix mehr gehen
> Das letzte Jahr war definitiv - zumindest bei mir - wesentlich besser. Vielleicht liegt es aber auch daran, dass ich sehr viel mit dr Fliege los war und die Vergleichsmöglichkeiten dadurch natürlich etwas in Schieflage geraten sind #c
> Vom Belly habe ich jedenfalls in diesem Jahr recht magere Fänge gehabt......


dito...

ich schliesse mich dem vorrädner an|supergri


----------



## mefohunter84 (16. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Aktuelle Dorschfänge 2004*

@ saeboe
Sind doch wirklich schöne Dorsch auf dem Bild! Sag mal, könnte es sein, dass ich das Bild schon auf ner anderen Seite gesehen habe?


----------



## saeboe (16. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Aktuelle Dorschfänge 2004*

@mefohunter84
das war der Einzige Tag in diesem Jahr der richtig gut war.
Ein kleiner Bericht dazu steht auf einer anderen Seite.(sollte aber keine Schleichwerbung sein).


----------



## mefohunter84 (17. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Aktuelle Dorschfänge 2004*

Schon verstanden. Mir kam halt das Bild bekannt vor. Da hat doch auch noch ein Anderer gute Dorsche gefangen, oder irre ich mich? Der Fangort, so meine ich, müßte auch mein bevorzugtes Revier sein. Liegt wohl etwas weiter östlich!


----------



## Reppi (18. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Aktuelle Dorschfänge 2004*



> ist es nicht immer so, daß es "letztes Jahr deutlich besser lief"?



Du Phrasen-Unke........ |supergri  |supergri   

Kann mich dem Diggler nur anschließen............
Komisch ist nur, dass (anscheinend) ein Fleckchen Küste gegen diesen Trend zu laufen scheint; 
ich sach nur der von mir aus am weitestens weche Strand    ,
da scheint sich diesen Herbst die ganze Dorsch-Armada eingefunden zu haben.
Gruß Uwe


----------



## Deichkind (19. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Aktuelle Dorschfänge 2004*

@ reppi

... genau so ist es! ich habe jedenfalls die truhe schon gut bepackt. und dank meines neuen vakuum-einschweiss-gerät von andreasg, liegen die filetbarren gut gestapelt im eisfach. es geht aber noch was rein denn der winter is ja lang - also werde ich kommende woche das vorweihnachtliche festtagsabfischen einläuten damit ich dann zwischen den tagen zusätzlich auch noch mal los kann  |supergri 

ps. hatte auch fehmarn mal wieder getestet und bin derbst enttäuscht dann noch auf nen sprung zu dem besagten küstenendpunkt gefahren und dort hats mal wieder geklappt!


----------



## MichaelB (19. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Aktuelle Dorschfänge 2004*

Moin,





			
				Reppi schrieb:
			
		

> Du Phrasen-Unke........ |supergri |supergri


 Gna - gna - gna  



			
				Reppi schrieb:
			
		

> ich sach nur der von mir aus am weitestens weche Strand   ,
> da scheint sich diesen Herbst die ganze Dorsch-Armada eingefunden zu haben.
> Gruß Uwe


 You mean at the one and only official Reppi-Beach?

Gruß
Michael


----------



## Dorschdiggler (19. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Aktuelle Dorschfänge 2004*



			
				MichaelB schrieb:
			
		

> You mean at the one and only official Reppi-Beach?



 |kopfkrat Ich will ja nicht blöd fragen, aber aufgrund der geographischen Lage ist nicht zufällig die Insel Rügen gemeint  |kopfkrat  |kopfkrat  #c


----------



## mefohunter84 (19. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Aktuelle Dorschfänge 2004*

@ Dorschdiggler
dank der (fast-) fertiggestellten A20 kommt man ja nun schneller zu besagter Insel. Ich würde aber in diesem Fall auf die Wismarer Bucht tippen?
He wer hat denn nun recht???


----------



## Dorschdiggler (19. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Aktuelle Dorschfänge 2004*

Herr MB hüllt sich in Schweigen, weil er wahrscheinlich selber nix genaues weiss  :q  :q  :q  :q


----------



## Reppi (20. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Aktuelle Dorschfänge 2004*

Jungs...hier werden doch keine Angelstellen verraten  #d   
Also ich fahre Richtung WH und biege dann "rechts" ab.......bin also noch in SH. :q  :q 
Gruß Uwe


----------



## MichaelB (20. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Aktuelle Dorschfänge 2004*

Moin,





			
				Dorschdiggler schrieb:
			
		

> Herr MB hüllt sich in Schweigen, weil er wahrscheinlich selber nix genaues weiss :q :q :q :q


 Als Reppi-Beach wurde letzten Winter mal ein Strand in der Kieler Förde, genauer gesagt in HD, betitelt #h 
Aber von hinter´n Deich ist JEDER Strand an der Ostsee der am weitesten weche  

Gruß
Michael


----------



## Dorschdiggler (20. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Aktuelle Dorschfänge 2004*

:q  :q wieso angelt der Uwi denn nicht mit'm Belly auf'n Pril....oder heisst es im Pril.... ;+  ;+ 
Hat doch alle Möglichkeiten...naja, aber dann eben WH und rechts ab. Da geht es allerdings nicht mehr an die Küste, sondern mehr ins Binnenland  :q 
Reppi: Heimatkunde sechs - setzen  :q  :q  :q


----------



## Gnilftz (20. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Aktuelle Dorschfänge 2004*



			
				MichaelB schrieb:
			
		

> Moin, Als Reppi-Beach wurde letzten Winter mal ein Strand in der Kieler Förde, genauer gesagt in HD, betitelt #h



HD wie *H*inter*D*upfingen???    Dat Wanneeickel von SH, keiner kennt es und nur Reppi will dahin...


----------



## Dorschdiggler (20. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Aktuelle Dorschfänge 2004*

der Gnilftz nu wieder....Du sollst doch annie Kyst Du Nase.....ach nee...wir hatten ja heute Nacht Frost   #d :q  :q  :q  :q  :q


----------



## Gnilftz (20. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Aktuelle Dorschfänge 2004*

Ich werde mich gleich auf den Weg machen,
aber erstmal muß ich noch ne Glücksrute eintüten... die sollte dann eigentlich auch noch getestet werden.    :q 

Greetz

Heiko #h


----------



## marioschreiber (20. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Aktuelle Dorschfänge 2004*

Glücksrute ? 
Skeletor ?


----------



## Gnilftz (20. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Aktuelle Dorschfänge 2004*

Jo!  :q 
Meine Oma war gestern in Geberlaune... :q 

Greetz

Heiko #h


----------



## MichaelB (20. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Aktuelle Dorschfänge 2004*

Moin,

um dem gelöchtern Gedächtnis mal auf die Sprüge zu helfen  

http://www.anglerboard.doks-pages.com/board/showthread.php?t=21867&page=1&pp=15&highlight=reppi-beach

Gruß
Michael


----------



## Reppi (20. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Aktuelle Dorschfänge 2004*

Der Mann aus  στιν σπιτι μου 
Nee, das ist der (für mich) am schnellsten zu erreichende Platz.....
So wie Diggler schon schrieb; ich scheine als Einziger im Binnenland Dorsche zu fangen.. :q  :q 
Apropo......Vossi, wir können ja mal auf´m Pril testen........ich im BB und Du auf Wasserskiern hinten dran........die Strömung dürfte reichen.....


----------



## Deichkind (20. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Aktuelle Dorschfänge 2004*

@ vossi

na, wer hier wohl geografische schwächen hat!!?!?!?! :q 
reppi hat vollkommen recht und ihr liegt alle grundlegend falsch, stimmts reppi? #h


----------



## Laggo (20. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Aktuelle Dorschfänge 2004*



> na, wer hier wohl geografische schwächen hat!!?!?!?!



Uwe hat zwar Problemme DD zu finden  
Aber mit hinter WH rechts abbiegen, hat er aus seiner sicht vollkommen recht #6


----------



## Gu.est (20. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Aktuelle Dorschfänge 2004*

recht hat, wem recht gebührt.


----------



## Reppi (20. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Aktuelle Dorschfänge 2004*

@Laggo und Deichkind
Reschpeckkt  #6  #6  #6 
Aber was willst Du auch von Leuten erwarten, die Pril mit Priel verwechseln, oder mit Digglers Worten - Versetzung ausgeschlossen   
War einer die Tage mal los ?
Will am 2. Putenvernichtungstag mal los............


----------



## Deichkind (21. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Aktuelle Dorschfänge 2004*

@ reppi
also der 2. putenvernichtungstag ist ebenfalls bei mir anvisiert. könnte aber sein, dass mein bb etwas tiefer liegt da ich mir bereits nen guten kessel angefressen habe! war bisher nich los aber das wetter ist auch trügerisch. derbst blauer himmel und sonne aber heftigster wind. fehmarn sund war gestern mal wieder gesperrt!


----------



## Dorschdiggler (21. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Aktuelle Dorschfänge 2004*

ohohoh.... #d  #d  #d  #d 
Lieber Uwe....von Dir hätte ich ja nun erwartet, dass Du das Spülmittel und die Bezeichnung eines Prils kennst..... aber man lernt immer dazu....
Schau mal hier  :q  :q 

Und wenn ich richtig liege, dann kommst Du aus Richtung Kiel/Lütjenburg Richtung WH....und wenn Du dann direkt hinter WH rechts abbiegst, dann viel Spass beim Ostseesuchen.....da jedenfalss nicht  :q  :q  :q 

Aber macht ja nix..... ich kenn mich ja sowieso nicht aus  #c


----------



## Reppi (22. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Aktuelle Dorschfänge 2004*

@Deichkind
Ab Samstag 3 aus SW................laß uns am 1.PVT mal sms---

@Diggler
Also in SH und speziell in Dithmarschen sehen die Priehhlä anders aus  #c   
Und da ich ja weiss, dass Du "meine" Strecke jetzt schon mindestens 3 mal abgefahren hast und jedesmal dort auf der Eselranch ( gibt´s da echt) gelandet bist;
also nachdem Du rechts abgebogen bist, habe ich doch glatt vergessen zu erwähnen, dass man noch mal links abbiegen muß......... :q  :q


----------



## MichaelB (22. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Aktuelle Dorschfänge 2004*

Moin,

auf der Esel-Ranch hab ich ihn glaub ich auch erwischt   das um die *Wette I-aaah* hat er aber nicht für sich entscheiden können |rolleyes 

Gruß
Michael


----------



## Reppi (25. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Aktuelle Dorschfänge 2004*

So Jungs, hier wird einem ja immer geholfen....... :q 
Also ich brauche für mich noch ein tolles Argument heute nicht zur Ü-30-Party zu gehen, da ich morgen anne Küste will...
Also das tollste Argument dagegen, sind die 4 aus S. ( nachdem er die Woche von überall kam.......).
Wo könnte es einigerm´ßen flauschig sein..???
Gruß Uwe


----------



## Medo (26. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Aktuelle Dorschfänge 2004*



			
				Reppi schrieb:
			
		

> So Jungs, hier wird einem ja immer geholfen....... :q
> Also ich brauche für mich noch ein tolles Argument heute nicht zur Ü-30-Party zu gehen, da ich morgen anne Küste will...
> Also das tollste Argument dagegen, sind die 4 aus S. ( nachdem er die Woche von überall kam.......).
> Wo könnte es einigerm´ßen flauschig sein..???
> Gruß Uwe


datt einfachste argument ist doch....Ü30 ist nicht= U50:q 

sach bloss du wolltest nach DH?

und ich muss ein auf fam. machen...


----------



## Reppi (27. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Aktuelle Dorschfänge 2004*

So war gestern "mal schnell" für 2 Std. an der Küste.
Unsere Freunde bissen auf alles ; in der Zeit von 14:00 bis 15:45 10 schöne Dorsche ( alle zwischen 55 und 67 !) verhaftet.
Das Wetter war auch traumhaft und somit ein gelungener Jahresabschluß (??)   :q 
Gruß Uwe


----------



## MichaelB (27. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Aktuelle Dorschfänge 2004*

Moin,

na da fällt mir nur noch Petri Heil ein #6 

Das lässt für morgen hoffen, aber leider mußt Du ja arbeiten... |rolleyes 

Gruß
Michael


----------



## theactor (27. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Aktuelle Dorschfänge 2004*

Moin,

nich schlecht, Herr R.! Vom Belly aus?!
Ich so eine slight notion, dass es nicht mehr lange dauert, und ich kann neben Dir dümpeln  

|wavey: thedümpeltor


----------



## MichaelB (27. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Aktuelle Dorschfänge 2004*

Moin,





			
				theactor schrieb:
			
		

> dass es nicht mehr lange dauert, und ich kann neben Dir dümpeln


 Verräter  

Gruß
Michael


----------



## theactor (27. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Aktuelle Dorschfänge 2004*

@Heulsuse: Stell Dich doch nicht so an! Wir bleiben doch in Sichtkontakt  

Und nach dem Fischen, darfst Du auch unsere Fänge tragen, versprochen! #y |engel: 

|wavey:


----------



## Reppi (27. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Aktuelle Dorschfänge 2004*

@Sönke
BB war angesagt.
Und das mit dem Tragen ist gar nicht schlecht.....habe mich gestern ganz schön abgebuckelt :q 
Und Michael hat immer noch kein behinderten gerechtes BB gefunden  :q   ;
oder liegen noch andere pseudowichtigenselbstkaufdagegensprech Argumente vor ????
Ach ja........er würde dann ja Fisch fangen und der müßte versorgt werden.... :q


----------



## Medo (27. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Aktuelle Dorschfänge 2004*

@ reppi

lass mal den mb in ruhe....

ich bin der meinung... ihr habt doch die gleiche behinderung... oder?


----------



## Loecki (27. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Aktuelle Dorschfänge 2004*

Petri Heil Uwe!  #6 

Das schien ja nen feiner kurzer Auftritt gewesen zu sein...  

Und gerade jetzt muss der Schlauch meines BB den Geist aufgeben... :c 

Da werd ich wohl mal schauen müssen, ob nich eine der ausgebüxten Rainies noch für mich abfällt... :q


----------



## MichaelB (27. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Aktuelle Dorschfänge 2004*

Moin,

Ihr kleinen A....rmleuchter |uhoh: 

Wäre / hätte / wenn... aber so wie es ist, ist es eben nicht #c 

Außerdem: solange Sönke für mich Zander fängt und vielleicht mal der eine oder andere Dorsch-Schwanz für mich abfällt ist doch alles gut :c :c 

@Medo: neee, haben wir nicht - ich darf jeden Tag zur Maloche :g 

Gruß
Michael, der mit 180g Bleien an der Brandungsrute relativ gut umgehen kann - also lieber nicht in Ruf-Weite herum paddeln


----------



## Reppi (27. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Aktuelle Dorschfänge 2004*



> und vielleicht mal der eine oder andere Dorsch-Schwanz für mich abfällt ist doch alles gut


Mensch häättest Du mal eher was gesagt; jetzt habe ich meine Kütt weggeschmissen... :q 

@löcki
Ich fahre seit einem Jahr mit nem geflickten Schlauch und das hält....und erhöht das gewisse Feeling  .

PS. Habe gestern wohl einen Ü90 verloren.............das erste Mal, dass ich dachte ; Hänger und nichts ging.......und dann nach einigen Sekunden klopfte es am anderen Ende.
Rute bis ins Handteil krumm und unterm Boot (fast in Sichtweite), verabschiedete sich der Kamerad... :c  :c  :c


----------



## Dorschdiggler (27. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Aktuelle Dorschfänge 2004*



			
				Reppi schrieb:
			
		

> Habe gestern wohl einen Ü90 verloren.............



 #q  #q  Shit Uwe....... aber stell Dir mal vor, es wäre eine silberne Ü90 gewesen..... da hättest Du dann ganz sicher die Klebestelle in Deinem Schlauch aufgerissen    :q


----------



## Loecki (27. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Aktuelle Dorschfänge 2004*

Mit dem Flicken hab ich das schon probiert, is aber gleich daneben weiter aufgegangen, weil das Loch direkt an der Naht saß...ich hab da wirklich absolut kein Vertrauen mehr drin... #d  und bei den Wassertemperaturen geh ich lieber kein Risiko ein...aber moment...Ü90?! :k ...hhhm ich hab doch noch irgendwo mehr von dem Flickzeug... :q  :q


----------



## theactor (27. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Aktuelle Dorschfänge 2004*

IIihh, seid Ihr fies zum BMichael #6  äh...|gr:  

 
ICh muss Lachen - vor allem weil ich bald vom Wasser aus Lachen kann...


----------



## oh-nemo (27. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Aktuelle Dorschfänge 2004*



			
				Dorschdiggler schrieb:
			
		

> #q  #q  Shit Uwe....... aber stell Dir mal vor, es wäre eine silberne Ü90 gewesen..... da hättest Du dann ganz sicher die Klebestelle in Deinem Schlauch aufgerissen    :q


Ach nee, #d hätte Uwe nicht gemacht.
Oder meinst Du ne Seebestattung nach Dithmarscher Art? 
Wurden damals nicht so oder so ähnlich die Wikinger beerdigt?


----------



## Gu.est (27. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Aktuelle Dorschfänge 2004*



			
				oh-nemo schrieb:
			
		

> Wurden damals nicht so oder so ähnlich die Wikinger beerdigt?


"so, oder so ähnlich"! aber im wasser wurde bestimmt noch keine/r beerdigt, sondern eher bestattet!

ist wohl auch recht off-topic. im allgemeinen board gabs neulich eine diskussion zu bestattungsritualen, insbesondere der seebestattung.

petri.


----------



## oh-nemo (27. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Aktuelle Dorschfänge 2004*



			
				guest schrieb:
			
		

> aber im wasser wurde bestimmt noch keine/r beerdigt, sondern eher bestattet!


Da hast Du recht Du Klugschieter


----------

